# Will neon tetras eat bristlenose fry



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Would neon tetras eat free swimming bristlenose fry, my betta tried


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

neon or cardinals won't bother pleco fry.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think neons will but I had red eye tetras and black skiers that did before.thry were full
Grown tetras though


Sent by tapatalk in north Burnaby


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I'm guessing female bettas would too, I know my male tried although he couldn't quite fit a newbie fry in his mouth


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

i have a couple neons in one of my breeding tanks and they've never been a problem.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

Betta bump


----------

